
Alarm at record-breaking heatwave in Siberia - ciconia
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/jun/17/climate-crisis-alarm-at-record-breaking-heatwave-in-siberia
======
perfunctory
> Khatanga, which usually has daytime temperatures of around 0C at this time
> of year, hitting 25C on 22 May. The previous record was 12C.

And we only had about one degree of _average_ global warming so far. Don't
know about everybody else but these kind of numbers make me really scared.

